# weed dp/dr third time



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

D


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

it's gone once ... it will go away again. Relax and wait for your recovery


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

hello, thanks.

yesterday i was at vacation with my GF , and i have to say ,i was happy for about 2-4hours).
completly forgot what is dp dr is

yes,i have bad thougst today,but i think i will make it.. the worst are the mornings,i am scared, but i tell myself "why i am scared?!"

than the exciety goes down.. i made it 4years ago and i will make it now too.

bad weeed,,never again!!

ii will be the happiest person ever if i make it

thanks for support.

and what about u? are u recovered now?


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

peter07 said:


> hello, thanks.
> 
> yesterday i was at vacation with my GF , and i have to say ,i was happy for about 2-4hours).
> completly forgot what is dp dr is
> ...


I'm sure you will make it .. I was healed until yesterday, then damn me, I did 4 pitches of ash and now I have a bit of dpdr. But I'm sure it will go away again, also because this time it's much more soft than it was when I first had it.


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

and do u remember ur first time? do u lost ur emotion too? ur happiness? i feel so empty :/,, its 3months now:// i had better days,but then i got covid19 ,,and my condition is worse then before,, but i have hope i will be okey..

i was always happy person ,socialize person,love everything,never have some depression,,or any mental illness..

and now,i smoked some weed and bum,,big panic attack,falled a sleep and next 3days were so weird,,depression etc..

but hope my brain will heels.. i survived first 3months,,that was a hell on earth..


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

peter07 said:


> and do u remember ur first time? do u lost ur emotion too? ur happiness? i feel so empty :/,, its 3months now:// i had better days,but then i got covid19 ,,and my condition is worse then before,, but i have hope i will be okey..
> 
> i was always happy person ,socialize person,love everything,never have some depression,,or any mental illness..
> 
> ...


Yes, I had no emotion, I didn' t recognize my parents, when I hugged them I felt nothing. Fortunately, everything returned to the way it was before. I just hope my recovery comes quicker this time :/ i already miss feeling my dads hugs


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

my_name_is_idk said:


> Yes, I had no emotion, I didn' t recognize my parents, when I hugged them I felt nothing. Fortunately, everything returned to the way it was before. I just hope my recovery comes quicker this time :/ i already miss feeling my dads hugs


like u said.. if we beated this one time,, than we will beat it second time) i fully understand you,,i miss it too :/ ,, but dont worry , this is only TEMPORERY!! 

now, i am on my recovery road.. my anxiety is gone ,and i am doing everything what i did before dp.. i think i am on the right way) , still not have emotion of happiness or love.. but emotion of fear is slowly dissepearing..

i think the first 3months is the hell for everyone suffering from this... next few months still horrible, but better than first 3 months,,and then ulalala our RECOVERY..!!!

i have it from weed, when i fully recovered, i will be the happiest person in the world, and never ever weed again!!!
if i il make it i will post my recovery story 

sorry for my eng.. its my third language


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

my_name_is_idk said:


> Yes, I had no emotion, I didn' t recognize my parents, when I hugged them I felt nothing. Fortunately, everything returned to the way it was before. I just hope my recovery comes quicker this time :/ i already miss feeling my dads hugs



and can u tell me , from what u got DP? panic attack by any drug? or something else? 

thanks ))


----------

